# cougar kills ohio buck?



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

got a pix message on my phone from my son in law. 160 class buck in the jaws of a mountain lion. photo taken on a game cam in ohio (so it says). i can't load from my phone to my p.c. so i'm wondering if anyone else has seen this. i won't give the location, but if anyone else has got the same photo, p.m. me. i know the area, and if all the info is correct, we may have something.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Someone posted last week about a cougar in NW Ohio..


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

saw that. this is southeast. critters like this travel miles, so there may be something to it. coyotes travel 30 miles a night, and they're everywhere. who knows.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Couldn't find it anyplace but found this.
Jake
http://www.trophytube.net/video/98/Mountain-Lion-kills-deer


----------



## jitterbugcollector (Jul 18, 2009)

i think its bogus. a guy at work said it was taken on a friends camera in Navarre. i doubt it


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

That picture has been floating around the net for a little while and recently it seems that it has been spotted in about 20 different states...The picture is real but the rumor mill has spread the story like wildfire...The story is HOAX...If I remeber right I belive it originated in TX....Not positive though as the story has changed about 30 different times in the last few weeks....Also... that deer is at least 20" from 160 but that isn't important...Cool picture non the less whereever it started from...


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

yep i heard it also was taken in texas


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Send the pic to me and I can post it for you PM'd my number.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

LOL...People will believe anything...LOL


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

You really cant believe anything on the internet these days and it's kind of sad people cant just tell the truth. Theres a set of pics going around on the net of a catfish with a basketball in its mouth, heard it was from a paylake in ohio, a lake in alabama, and the ohio river. They are def. the same pics, same thing with a pike pic from "candada, or was it france, maybe both? You all get the picture.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Bigfoot killed the lion. You can all go back inside.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Here is the pic he is talking about...


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

What is the metal object in the background?
Jake


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

kyjake said:


> What is the metal object in the background?
> Jake


pretty sure its a feeder


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

lol in the pic the ground is all dry lookin sandy dirt and rocks unless that is someones driveway id say the pic is from somewhere other than ohio.


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

kyjake said:


> What is the metal object in the background?
> Jake



Feeder in the desert.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like a house cat to me.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

kyjake said:


> What is the metal object in the background?
> Jake


Black Crappie!


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

thats the pic i got. much better photo than whats on my phone. i agree with fhsnfreak. looks like april fool to me.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thats not from ohio, our moutain lions are MUCH bigger


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Did some looking on the web,think the picture is real and is in Texas.For those who haven't looked into the link I posted earlier it is a video of cougar killing a deer in the middle of a road.We had confirmed cougar sightings in my area a few years ago.
Jake


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah, further evaluation, it's definitally a house cat with a black crappie behind it.


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

She will come right to you if you have a little kid with you holding a big rump roast. Please take her inside and I'll come pick her up right away.

Thanks


----------



## hunt (Aug 25, 2009)

foundationfisher said:


> got a pix message on my phone from my son in law. 160 class buck in the jaws of a mountain lion. photo taken on a game cam in ohio (so it says). i can't load from my phone to my p.c. so i'm wondering if anyone else has seen this. i won't give the location, but if anyone else has got the same photo, p.m. me. i know the area, and if all the info is correct, we may have something.


ya i got it too... i was actually gonna start a thread asking the same question... i bet its a fraud tho, i wish someone would admit sending it and tell where the pic really was taken so i can feel safe letting the cat out of the grage lol


----------



## hunt (Aug 25, 2009)

kyjake said:


> Did some looking on the web,think the picture is real and is in Texas.For those who haven't looked into the link I posted earlier it is a video of cougar killing a deer in the middle of a road.We had confirmed cougar sightings in my area a few years ago.
> Jake


is there really that many whitetails in texas tho? but i agree it looks like its from west obvioulsy


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

hunt said:


> is there really that many whitetails in texas tho? but i agree it looks like its from west obvioulsy


Check this out.
Jake
http://www.wildtexas.com/wildguides/whitetail.php


----------



## hunt (Aug 25, 2009)

holy crap man i stand corrected... i guess the game deer hunter corrupted my brain lol


----------



## walleye king (Sep 23, 2005)

some people dont even beleve what thay see its what it is


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

idc if the pic is from ohio or not that cougar that takes down the deer is a BA.. would never happen if it was me though, the cougars go down


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

The population is rather small here but I have seen them. Heres a metro park artical you might find interesting.

http://www.metroparks.org/GetOutside/bobcatsareback.aspx


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

thats a really old picture.. i got that last year on my phone..


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

kyjake said:


> Couldn't find it anyplace but found this.
> Jake
> http://www.trophytube.net/video/98/Mountain-Lion-kills-deer


That's a mule deer. 

They're making a comeback in Ohio too! We're onto something big! 







*puts on foil hat*


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

kyjake said:


> What is the metal object in the background?
> Jake


Clearly that is either a.) the mothership or b.) the DNR's secret mountain lion plantation device. They fire it from a western state loaded with wild cats, when it lands BOOM! Sightings everywhere.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Holy Smokes! That's my cat. He escaped about a year and a half ago. His name is Peaches. He's gotten bigger since I've last seen him . It must be the leaner diet and exercise. He always had a taste for big critters. If you see him, just scratch his belly, he loves that. Thanks ,--Tim


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

the video of the mountain lion killing the deer is SWEET! except the audio..please put some music to that


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I've seen these two critters do this stunt before,they get $ 9.99 for every hit on you tube!!


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

There's lots of cougars in Ohio. I see them all the time. A cougar is a hot, older lady isn't it?


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

Ive worn my foil hat to bed ever since that night I woke up to several cougars eyeing me......


I'll never speak of the mother ship again


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Predators of this size could be a threat to Ohio's grassman population. I hope they have retained the instincts needed to avoid them.


----------

